# Saccharine?



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

What do you know about this artificial sweetener, also known as "Sweet N Lo"? I like it for my tea since even though it is a little bitter, it does not leave a weird aftertaste. Also, I trust it more that newer sweeteners. Mostly, I like to use it simply to decrease my sugar intake. And I only use it in my tea. 

Not talking about Splenda, Truvia, Aspertame, or any other somewhat new sweeteners. Rather saccharine, a sweetener that has been around 100+ years.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I hate artificial sweeteners and some of them give me migraines. I don't know if saccharin does, though. My mother used it when we were kids and we HATED it. I know saccharin has been around for 100 years and seems safe, I just don't like the taste. Aspertame creates a toxin when being made, so I don't use that either. I just go without if I don't want the sugar. Stopped putting sugar in my tea 25 years and got used to it.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I use the generic sweet-n-low. It's a lot cheaper. My sister uses regular sweet-n-low. My family has used it forever and we have no problem with it. It taste fine or maybe we are just use to it.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I use only natural sweeteners as most others have been reported to be carcinogenic. Back when I was taking a course in Genetics in college, my Professor, a famous Author of that time, told me never to use any artificial sweeteners (back in early 1980s). I have read a lot over the years supporting both sides, but figured going natural made more sense for me (I am not a risk taker by nature). There is some interesting info at this site:

http://www.naturalhealthsherpa.com/saccharin-danger-side-effects/52849

There are plenty of other sites refuting any danger, so one must just measure the risk and choose.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, I have used it. On one hand, it is 0 calorie, but on the other hand, it has been reported as a carcinogenic, but on the other hand, I have read studies that state you would have to eat like 5lbs of it daily to for it to get to the point of being a carcinogenic, but on the other hand, I am trying to eat things that are more natural and therefore my body will use it as a food source and not just store it, so I have been trying Stevia which is all natural. But, on the other hand, it isn't available all over since it's fairly new. Whew, have I thoroughly confused you? I know I have confused myself and somehow I have 5 hands.


----------



## deedler (Nov 18, 2004)

Find a DVD called SWEET MISERY! It's 10 yrs. old, but I found it on Netflix. It will enlighten you a LOT!. Sweet n Low has been tested by time and it's still hanging in. I've used it for years and no longer notice any aftertaste.


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

I've used Stevia for about a year. It's all natural, being made from the leaves of a tree from S. America. Super sweet, it is mixed with dextrose for volume. I get the powder form but it also comes in liquid with an eye dropper. I used about 5 drops in an 8oz cup of coffee.
Dextrose link-> http://medicine.academic.ru/2217/Dextrose


----------



## DeeBelle (Mar 28, 2014)

Back in the day, I worked in the Histology lab at a research facility and cut up more rats soaked in megadoses of saccharine than you can imagine and didn't see much damage. Other than some small foci (spots) on the livers, there really wasn't much else wrong. Now I don't really want spots on my liver, but you put pin holes in it every time you drink an alcoholic beverage and that doesn't seem to stop anybody. NutraSweet/aspartame is an entirely different story, That stuff is a neuro-toxin - translate - brain poison. I had two miscarriages thanks to that stuff. Read labels. It's in a LOT of stuff.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

DeeBelle said:


> Back in the day, I worked in the Histology lab at a research facility and cut up more rats soaked in megadoses of saccharine than you can imagine and didn't see much damage. Other than some small foci (spots) on the livers, there really wasn't much else wrong. Now I don't really want spots on my liver, but you put pin holes in it every time you drink an alcoholic beverage and that doesn't seem to stop anybody. NutraSweet/aspartame is an entirely different story, That stuff is a neuro-toxin - translate - brain poison. I had two miscarriages thanks to that stuff. Read labels. It's in a LOT of stuff.


Thanks for the input and sharing your first-hand knowledge! What do you know about sucralose (Splenda) ?


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

http://splendasickness.blogspot.com/2006/03/long-list-of-symptoms.html

Seems not everyone has a problem with Sucralose. But if you do, the above link tells about some of them.


----------

